# Why do some clinics prescribe cyclogest only til OTD & others til wk 12 if BFP?



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Any thoughts on taking cyclogest or not up to 12 weeks...

My clinic only prescribes cyclogest til OTD & if you get a bfp they say your body will take over and you don't need the pessaries, yet other clinics will prescribe cyclogest til 10-12 weeks if you get a BFP? Does anyone know why this is? 

On our first IFV we got a chemical pregnancy which at the time we thought was a BFP & I got myself in a bit of a pickle that I didn't have any pessaries & my clinic wouldn't give me any & my stand-in GP wouldn't prescribe me any either as she said it was against nhs guidelines! I have since spoken to my lovely regular GP & she said she'd prescribe them for me and to contact her afew weeks before OTD as she only works afew days a week and that way we have lots of time! 

I know clinics all have different protocols, but just wondering why some clinics do & some don't.

And insight would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

There is no harm in using progesterone supplement for first trimester but there is no evidence that it provides any additional benefit beyond the 2ww ( unless there is a known history of low progesterone levels).


Some clinics will give it for first trimester and some won't. Statistically there is no difference in live birth rates between the protocols, otherwise everyone would do the same thing. If GP is happy to prescribe for you and you'd be happier taking it for first trimester then nothing to stop you doing that.


Personally I was only prescibed supplements in the 2ww and had all 3 outcomes; chemical, BFN & BFP! Lots of        for  your next cycle.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I took supplements to 12 weeks with a BFP and had 3 outcomes - 2 nd trimester missed miscarriage, BFN FET and live birth!

So our clinical trial of 2 pharmacists had equal outcomes from the two methods!


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank-you for your posts Mazv & Holly. Think I'll phone my lovely GP this week and get the prescription   that I need it!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Fingers crossed for you Lizard   



Mistletoe (Holly) said:


> So our clinical trial of 2 pharmacists had equal outcomes from the two methods!


Holly we should publish!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Great clinical trial - do you think the Lancet or BMJ?


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi Holly & Mazv - just to update you.....I'm still taking those pessaries   we got a BFP at the weekend & when I spoke to my clinic they said 'if it makes me happier taking them, then they are ok with that!' Taking it one day at a time, but clearly over the moon.

Thanks again for your replies on this. Hope you are both well.

Lizard xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Fantastic news! Congratulations    Here's to a smooth ride for pregnancy and beyond


----------

